# KDE3.0 und KDE3.1beta

## KiLLaCaT

hi leute!

ist es möglich kde3.1_beta emergen, aber kde3.0 beibehalten?

weis jemand ob das geht, oder selbst ausprobiert   :Question: 

mFg

jax

----------

## meyerm

Ich bin gerade dabei (naja, gerade ist gut. Gestern mittag gestartet und ich denke, dass es noch bis morgen mittag dauert...  :Rolling Eyes: ) 3.1_beta1 zu emergen. Dabei packt emerge alles ins Verzeichniss /usr/kde/3.1/. Somit sollte es gehen. Ich weiss leider nicht, wie es mit den configs ausschaut. Hmm, vielleicht kann ich Dir so in 3 Wochen mehr Infos dazu geben, wenn emerge fertig ist...  :Wink: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi

dauert das emergen von kde31b wirklich laenger als kde30, oder liegt das an deinem rechner oder den USE flags?

(gesten emerge kde(19 useflags) dauerte 20h, auf einem 1.2gh duron.)

ich werd mich also dann auch ins vergnuegen werfen.  :Laughing: 

cu (hoffentlich)

jax

----------

## meyerm

Ich habe einen P-III 900 mit 256 MB dafuer missbraucht. Allerdings habe ich auch ein kleines bisschen optimiert...  :Wink: 

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

Ich denke, dass aber das entscheidende ist, dass QT und alles drumrum auch noch gebaut werden musste  :Smile: . Geht aber wohl recht schnell. Naja, das Kompilieren von KDE 3.0.3 - sofern 3.1 sich als noch zu instabil rausstellt - wird ja dann dementsprechend schneller gehen...  :Wink: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

da fällt mir nochwas ein: emerge beschwert sich, dass die beta noch masked is,  ich weis, dass man die irgentwo wegkommentiern muss, aber nur wo?  :Embarassed: 

jax

----------

## meyerm

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> ich weis, dass man die irgentwo wegkommentiern muss, aber nur wo?  

 

Macht doch nix.  :Smile: 

In /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask suchst Du einfach nach den entsprechenden KDE-Eintraegen (muesste das erste Suchergebnis nach KDE sein) und kommentierst sie einfach aus. Darauf hin funktioniert sogar ein "emerge kde". Aber vorsicht, ich wuerde noch nicht "cleanen"  :Razz: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

bei mir gehts nur wenn ich das ebuild direkt emerge. gehoert das so?

jax

----------

## knalltuete

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

 

Was bedeuten die Flags genau?

Gibts vielleicht ne Seite, wo man was näheres dazu erfahren kann?

Danke schon mal!

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi 

zum useflag-doc gehts  hier

----------

## meyerm

 *knalltuete wrote:*   

> Gibts vielleicht ne Seite, wo man was näheres dazu erfahren kann?

 

Jupp. Schau mal unter http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.2/gcc/Optimize-Options.html nach. Dort wird alles recht ausführlich erklärt.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi

hab,  nachdem er beim emerge von kde31 sich aufgehaengt hat, so ein mix kde,  wenn ich kde3.1 auswaehle. keramik style schaut voll cool aus!(nur die fentsterleistn sind noch auf kde-standard)

----------

## meyerm

Wie lange hat denn das Kompilieren von KDE 3.1 bei Dir auf was fuer einem Rechner gedauert?

----------

## KiLLaCaT

am DO abend hab ich angefangen, aber am nächten tag war er da freezed.

am FR nachmittag wieder,  danach hat er sich dann um 20.00 wieder gefreezeed.

seitdem hab ich nix weiter gemacht, es fehlen aber noch einige tools (kget,...)

jax

----------

